# Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

Pressemeldung 

*Verbund Fliessgewässermanagement*

*Ab 2016 bundesweit Angeln mit einem Erlaubnisschein!*​ 
Berlin, 01.04. 2014, Pressemeldung 47/2014/BMEL





Das Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft, das Bundesministerium für Verkehr und digitale Infrastruktur, alle zuständigen Landesministerien, sowie die zuständigen Behörden in Bund und Land haben sich auf eine neue Bewirtschaftungweise von bundes- und landeseigenen Gewässern geeinigt. 

Dazu wird die Bundesbehörde "Verbund Fliessgewässermanagement" gegründet, die ab 01.01. 2016 die Arbeit aufnehmen soll.


Sowohl Bewirtschaftung wie Kartenverkauf wird ab 01.01. 2016 vom "Verbund Fliessgewässermanagement" wahrgenommen. 

Nicht bundes- oder landeseigene Fischereirechte an den im "Verbund Fliessgewässermanagement" eingebrachten Gewässern werden aufgekauft bzw. nicht verlängert.

Die zuständigen Landeministerien und Landesbehörden bilden einen ständigen Arbeitskreis, um dem "Verbund Fliessgewässermanagement" zuarbeiten zu können und landesspezifische Aspekte und Zielvorstellungen einbringen zu können.  

Das föderale System der Fischereigesetzgebung soll ausdrücklich beibehalten werden, es geht nur um die gemeinsame, einheitliche Bewirtschaftung großer Fliesswassersysteme.

Zum einen soll durch die Bewirtschaftung aus einer Hand in Flusssystemen bessere Möglichkeiten zum Management der Fischbestände wie auch schützenswerter Flächen gewährleistet werden. 
Zum anderen können Angler dann praktisch alle großen Flüsse und mit denen in Verbindung stehende Gewässer (Baggerseen, Häfen, etc.)  bundesweit mit einer Karte beangeln. 

Um den Verwaltungsaufwand dabei möglichst gering zu halten, wird es nur Jahres- und Monatskarten geben. Diskutiert werden momentan Preise von 80 Euro pro Jahr und 20 Euro pro Monat.

Es gelten dabei weiter die Regeln der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze.

Alle über die gesetzlichen Regelungen hinausgehenden Beschränkungen werden aufgehoben.

Für die im "Verbund Fliessgewässermanagament" befindlichen Gewässer soll dann bis 2018 eine einheitliche, von den Landesgesetzen unabhängige Regelung für die Angelfischerei geschaffen und nachfolgend in den allen Landesfischereigesetzen als bundesweit gültige Anweisung verankert werden.

Ziel ist neben besserem Management bei Fischbeständen, Biotoppflege, Artenschutz und Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer auch gerade der leichtere Zugang für alle Menschen zur  Angelfischerei an diesen Gewässern. Nach der Vorgabe des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (Pflege der Landschaft und Gewässer zur Erholung der Menschen, BNatSchG §1, (1), 3) 


Folgende Flüsse und Flusssysteme (inkl. davon gespeister Seen) wurden für dieses Modell von den jeweiligen Landesregierungen in den "Verbund Fliessgewässermanagement" eingebracht:
Rhein
Main
Donau
Elbe
Ems
Weser
Neckar
Saar
Mosel
Oder
Spree
Havel
Müritz

Das Einbringen weiterer Gewässer wird ausdrücklich gewünscht und unterstützt.


----------



## angel!andi (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Netter Aprilscherz :q!


----------



## Coasthunter (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



angel!andi schrieb:


> Netter Aprilscherz :q!



Hab ich auch gerade gedacht. :q


----------



## Wizard2 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Schön wär es ja, April April!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Für mich klingt das doch logisch, oder?


----------



## sonstwer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Einfach zu schön, um wahr zu sein! 

:q

Thomas, du hast auch schon bessere Aprilscherze gemacht.
Bei dem einen oder anderen war ich sogar im ersten Moment drauf reingefallen!

Dieser ist n büschen zu durchsichtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Wieso halten es alle für so unmöglich, dass Behörden und Gesetzgeber was Vernünftiges machen im Bereich Angeln??
:g:g


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Mein Zwerchfell vibriert noch immer. Aber Sie ist wirklich schön skuril.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso halten es alle für so unmöglich, dass Behörden und Gesetzgeber was Vernünftiges machen im Bereich Angeln??
> :g:g



Man schaue sich nur das Projekt der Zusammenschließung der beiden Anglerverbände und die ersten Ergebnisse an. Dann kann in dieser Richtung nichts gutes für den Angler passieren. Und wenn dann noch ein Bundesministerium involviert sein soll, wird es dann noch skuriler. #6:vik:


----------



## wobbler68 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*





​



Wenn die beiden zusammen auflaufen ,vielleicht.






​


----------



## champions-team.de (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Vielleicht doch eher die Angel-Maut?

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/Angel-Maut-kommt.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

;-)))))


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso halten es alle für so unmöglich, dass Behörden und Gesetzgeber was Vernünftiges machen im Bereich Angeln??
> :g:g




Oha- ich halte es für aussichtsreicher sich hinter ´ne Kuh zu stellen und drauf zu hoffen, dass Kokosmakronen hinten rausfallen!|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

Defätist ;-))))

PS:
Auch grade noch reingekommen, nicht nur neue Bewirtschaftungsformen, auch neue Fischarten (Rüsselbrassen) kommen in Deutschland zum Zuge:
http://www.infranken.de/regional/li...ine-Ruesselbrachse-an-den-Haken;art220,672565


----------



## jigga1986 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

 da wären paar bonzen aber traurig


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Wie findet ihr eigentlich den Schein?
Sieht doch klasse aus, oder?


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Das wäre es doch, bis max. 250€ zahlen und deutschlandweit ein Jahr lang angeln dürfen.
Ist in anderen Ländern ja genau so, als das man ständig 10-20€ für einen Tag an einem Gewässer und das auch auf eine genau abgegrenzte Markierung, einseitig. 


Schade das nach gut 0,5sek der Verstand einsetzte und das ganze als April-Scherz entlarvte


----------



## Hänger06 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Weltklasse ,

ich finde hier sollte mal die kunstköderabgabe diskutiert werden da die Raubfischangler ja durch den häufigen Köderverlust die Gewässer mit Blei und Kunststoffe belasten..........:q

schöner Start in den 1ten April

das Band muss nass sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Und durch das einbringen dieser zusätzlichen Masse in die Flüsse auch noch höhere Deiche notwendig werden.........



oder so............
;-)))

Ist aber schon im Kartenpreis der ab 2016 geltenden Karten des "Verbund Fliessgewässermanagament" mit einkalkuliert, hab ich gehört


----------



## Alexander2781 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Welcher Tag ist heute?


Genau, Dienstag!





Der 1. April :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/03/signal-gegen-falschmeldungen-der.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Auch klasse! ;-))


----------



## Shortay (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Postillion :'D auf die meldung hab ich nur gewartet 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Robbyk2 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Haha ... schöner Versuch^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

die Havel hätteste ausklammern müssen dann wäre ich drauf reingefalle.......(ein fishereirechtsbesitzer).....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Tja, nobody is perfect - hättste mir das mal vorher gesagt ;-)


----------



## DaBass (1. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

zu schade


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

ja, würd mir auch gefallen ;-)


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, würd mir auch gefallen ;-)


 
 Halt wie ein Schlüssel um in jedem Haus schlafen zu können wenn man mal müde ist.
Oder die Bankkarte, mit der man jeden beliebigen Betrag erhalten kann, auch ohne Konto.

 Ich denke man muss schon sehr naive sein, um sich so etwas zu wünschen.
 ....oder man hofft halt der Einzige zu sein der es darf.

 Der 1.04 ist nun vorbei, ich finde es nicht so toll so einen Wunschschein den Leuten schmackhaft zu machen.
 Es ist eben nicht so toll nach Hause zu kommen und im eigenen Haus ist kein Platz mehr frei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Würd ich Dir dann recht geben wenn es nicht schon innerhalb wie ausserhalb Deutschlands Beispiele geben würde, dass sowas funktioniert.

Und:
Ich bin für Wünsche wecken - nur so gehts vorwärts....

Und wenn ich an der Donau angeln würde mit dieser Karte, wäre ja "mein Platz" am Neckar schon für nen anderen frei..

Und es ging ja nicht um Vereinstümpel, sondern um die großen Flüsse/Flusssysteme.....

Des geht scho, wenn man bloss will..

;-)))


----------



## zokker (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Bei uns in mv ist es bis auf ausnahmen so, und bei mir im haus hab ich immer noch genug platz.


----------



## compi204 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Ich finde den Scherz klasse. Bitte zur Umsetzung einreichen!

In Brandenburg kann man auch mit einer einzigen Karte alle möglichen Gewässer befischen. #6
Funktioniert ohne Probleme und ich finde es klasse. 

Nicht immer diese Sucherei wie in Bayern wo bekomme ich den nun für Gewässer x eine Karte her? Ah bei Laden y bekomme ich ne Karte. Oh der hat aber erst ab 10:00 Uhr auf oder Sonntags gar nicht.#d

Also spontan Angeln gehen ist da dann kaum noch möglich.

Immer diese Kleinstaaterei "das ist mein See (Tümpel, Teich, Rinsaal, ...)" wenn die Leute Angst haben Ihnen wird etwas weggenommen. *Die Natur gehört allen!oder keinem?*

Sorry fürs Offtopic musste aber mal raus.


Gruß compi204


----------



## zokker (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



compi204 schrieb:


> Die Natur gehört allen!oder keinem?[/B]



Guter denkanstoß.

Gruß nach brandenburg


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würd ich Dir dann recht geben wenn es nicht schon innerhalb wie ausserhalb Deutschlands Beispiele geben würde, dass sowas funktioniert.
> 
> Und:
> Ich bin für Wünsche wecken - nur so gehts vorwärts....
> ...


 

 Das geht so gar ganz groß,.... in den Meeren.
 Beispielhaft wie fürsorglich mit Allgemeinbesitz umgegangen wird. 
 Das sollen den halt Fachleute regeln...
 .....auf jeden Fall bedeutet es mehr Reglung und nicht mehr Vernunft.

 Seltsamer weise finden es viele Länder angebracht , Ihre Rechte lieber selbst zu vernünftig zu verwalten und zu überwachen.
 Mag aber ja Zufall sein, das Norwegen und Island sich da unvernünftiger Weise der E.U verweigern.

 Es mag halt zeitweise mal gut gehen, aber noch nie auf Dauer.
 Mehr Freiheit zu fordern ist halt einfacher, als mit der Freiheit auch vernünftig umzugehen.
 Wahre Freiheit ist halt alles zu dürfen und für nichts verantwortlich zu sein.
 Nee, nur Eigentum wird man auch versuchen zu bewahren.
 Dumme Idealisten könnten es anders sehen, aber wie viele gibt es.:q

 :m Selbst K.Marx hätte sich sicher besser mit H.Ford verstanden als mit Stalin.#t


----------



## Norman B. (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wahre Freiheit ist halt alles zu dürfen und für nichts verantwortlich zu sein.
> Nee, nur Eigentum wird man auch versuchen zu bewahren.


Seltsamerweise sehen die Gewässer der Fonds besser und natürlicher aus als viele Vereinsseen wo nur Mitglieder angeln dürfen.

Kennst Du beide Seiten oder sind Gewässerfonds für Dich nur ein Mythos entfernter Regionen?


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

*compi204* 

 
_Die Natur gehört allen!oder keinem?[/B]_


 Guter denkanstoß.

Gruß nach brandenburg 
 _____________________________________________

 Und was habt Ihr heute schon für die Natur/Fische gemacht ?
 Auf geht's, ab ans Wasser da ist ne Menge zu tun.

 :vik:
 Schuldigung, wenn ich erlebe das selbst Fischpässe in Strömen wochenlang trocken liegen können ohne das es bemerkt wird, auch wenn da täglich hunderte drüber hinwegtraben.
 Dann scheint es mit dem Verantwortungsgefühl, nicht weit her zu sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Kennst Du beide Seiten oder sind Gewässerfonds für Dich nur ein Mythos entfernter Regionen?


 
 Kann ich Dier nicht so sagen, was ich kenne sind Gewässer von Gemeinschaften, die sich selbst organisieren.
 So bis über 1000 ha und tausenden Anglern mit einem Schein aus diversen Vereinen und vielfältigsten Gewässern.
Ist das ein Gewässerfond ?

 Aber auch mittlere Vereine von einigen hundert Mitgliedern und eigenen Gewässern.

 Dann bleiben noch die Einzelgewässer oft in Pächtergemeinschaften, die in der Tat oft seltsame Besatzformen aufweisen.#t


----------



## zokker (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> *compi204*
> 
> 
> _Die Natur gehört allen!oder keinem?[/B]_
> ...



Würde ich gerne. Muß aber (um das eigentum eines anderen zu mehren) knüppeln gehen. Scheixx system.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Auch in den Niederlanden (Vvispas-Gewässer) sind die Gewässer komplett versaut, vermüllt, es herrscht Anarchie und Fische gibt's auch keine..

oder so...

;-)))

Ich denke, dass man Fließgewässer(Systeme)  besser im Verbund bewirtschaften könnte, was ja nicht ausschliesst, sich mit den Leuten von Ort kurzzuschliessen..

Deswegen muss ja aber auch nicht jeder Tümpel, See, Baggerteich etc. dazu  mit rein - ich hab auch rein gar nix gegen (private oder gewerbliche) Angelwunschbesatzgewässer mit Karpfen, Wallern oder Stören etc......

Dass man aber sicher nicht nur das Gewässer/Fischmanagement verbessern könnte, sondern dazu Anglern Gutes tun, wenn es so einen Verbund Fliessgewässermanagement geben würde, statt das Stückwerk wie heute oft genug in Amateurhand zu lassen oder stückchenweise an Berufsfischer zu verpachten, das denke ich schon..

Mit der Einschränkung:
Wenns richtig gemacht wird...

Wenn man aber schon das Denken daran oder den Wunsch danach schon nicht will, wird sich da auch lange nichts bewegen... 

Also wünscht euch was ;-)))


----------



## Franky (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Ich wünsche mir, dass dieses "Kleinklein-Zunftgewerke", wie es u.a. hier am Main betrieben wird, komplett aufgelöst wird.
Zusammenschluss der Zünfte zu einer entsprechenden Gemeinschaft mit quasi grenzenloser Fischereierlaubnis und möglichst einheitlicher Regelung (Schonzeit/-maß). 
Wenn man sich die Stückellei mit unterschiedlichsten Regelwerken anschaut, wird einem echt schlecht! Woanders klappt sowas ja auch! (Siehe Pachtgemeinschaft Weser IV)


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Franky schrieb:


> Woanders klappt sowas ja auch! (Siehe Pachtgemeinschaft Weser IV)



Das wäre dann die Zwischengröße, aber noch kein freier Zugang.

 So ganz einfach ist es aber auch dort nicht.
 Stellenweise 2 unterschiedliche Angelberechtigungen.
 Zwei Landesgesetze, die z.B Barsch und  Wels unterschiedlich regeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Siehe Eingagnsmeldung:
Das ist auch ein langer Zeitraum geplant, dass das (vor allem in Teutonien) nicht von jetzt auf gleich gehen kann, sondern alles erst mal harmonisiert werden müsste, ist keine Frage.

Das es geht (Niederlande, Fondgewässer Ostdeutschland etc.) ist ja nun mal aber bewiesen.

Wollen muss man, wünschen muss mans...

Sonst rührt sich eh nix.............


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke man muss schon sehr naive sein, um sich so etwas zu wünschen.
> ....




Ich weiß ja nicht, was du so kennst, aber bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen trifft das von Thomas gewünschte Szenario vollumfänglich auf Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Brandenbrug zu.
Fast alle Verbandsgewässer sind im Fond und für jeweils 5 Euro zusätzlich darf ich in den anderen Bundesländern fischen.
Der Preis ist sogar ähnlich, mit den jeweiligen Marken bin ich für alle drei Bundesländer bei 90 Tacken all inclusive.
Das funktioniert hier seit Ewigkeiten und man muß schon naiv sein, zu glauben, daß das nicht läuft!

edit:
Ohne jetzt erst google zu bemühen, weiß jemand, inwieweit es eine ähnliche Regelung mit Thüringen gibt?


----------



## JimiG (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du so kennst, aber bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen trifft das von Thomas gewünschte Szenario vollumfänglich auf Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Brandenbrug zu.
> Fast alle Verbandsgewässer sind im Fond und für jeweils 5 Euro zusätzlich darf ich in den anderen Bundesländern fischen.
> Der Preis ist sogar ähnlich, mit den jeweiligen Marken bin ich für alle drei Bundesländer bei 90 Tacken all inclusive.
> Das funktioniert hier seit Ewigkeiten und man muß schon naiv sein, zu glauben, daß das nicht funktioniert!




#6 genau so sieht es aus, in BRB, Sachsen-Anhalt und Sachsen klappt das wunderbar. Wer das so kennt will es nicht missen.


----------



## HightowerHB (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Finde, das das eine gar nicht schlechte Idee ist. Zumindest Bundeslandweit könnte man es so regeln. So wie es anscheinend in einigen ja auch funktioniert. Für der Angler ist es sicher einfacher als wenn er so wie jetzt für jeden zweiten Tümpel erst ne angelkarte kaufen muss. 

MfG


----------



## Brotfisch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Ist ein prima Aprilscherz. Die Angelkarte ist zwar schon etwas vergilbt, aber sonst hätte sich das vielleicht jemand rauskopiert und laminiert.

 Ich habe mich gerade gefragt, was so eine Karte wohl kosten würde und wie viele Leute sich so etwas leisten könnten. Ich jedenfalls hätte nicht die Zeit, in einem Jahr auch nur ein Promille dieser Strecken beangeln zu können. Aber es gibt ja Reisefreaks, die heute am Neckar und morgen an der Schwarzen Elster angeln und übermorgen an der Wesermündung.

 Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne etwas Konstruktives einbringen: nämlich die Unterscheidung zwischen Gewässervermarktung und Gewässerbewirtschaftung. Ich fände es toll, wenn möglichst viele Fischereirechtsinhaber den Vertrieb über einen zentralen Pool laufen lassen würden, jedenfalls wenn dieses nicht dazu führen würde, dass es keine Einzelkarten mehr gibt (die ich mir nur leisten könnte). Sie bräuchten sich nicht mehr um den Absatz kümmern und könnten mehr Zeit für eine sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung und einen angemessenen Besatz erübrigen. Angler könnten dann bequem Netzkarten erwerben, vielleicht sogar mit unterschiedlichen regionalen Optionen, etwa eine Karte für Ostbrandenburg und Oberbayern. 
 Bei der reinen Gewässerbewirtschaftung halte ich wenig von Zentralisierung. Ein solcher Bundespool mit zentralisierter Gewässerbewirtschaftung würde zwangsläufig dazu führen, dass einige Gewässer bei der Bewirtschaftung die Gewinner sind und andere die Verlierer. Denn die Zentrale müsste ja die Mittel verteilen und dafür Priorisierungsentscheidungen treffen. Dabei blieben die lokalen Bedarfe leider viel zu oft auf der Strecke. Entgegen der Aussage eines Diskutanten sind nämlich Poolgewässer nicht grundsätzlich in einem besseren Zustand als Vereinsgewässer. Auch wenn manche Vereinsbewirtschaftung leider zu wünschen übrig lässt, eine quasi-staatliche Monopolverwaltung wäre da nicht besser. 
 Das Fischereirecht ist Teil des verfassungsrechtlich besonders geschützten Eigentumsrechts und damit veränderungsresistent. Die Realisierung der witzigen Idee würde also wahrscheinlich Jahrzehnte auf sich warten lassen, denn Enteignungen sind kaum möglich, so dass man bei den Fischereirechtsinhabern auf Freiwilligkeit setzen müsste. Der kleine Schritt einer Vermarktungsgemeinschaft brächte jedoch Anglern, Bewirtschaftern und Vereinen viele Vorteile - und wäre sogar mit der alten "VDSF-Ideologie" problemlos vereinbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Der kleine Schritt einer Vermarktungsgemeinschaft brächte jedoch Anglern, Bewirtschaftern und Vereinen viele Vorteile - und wäre sogar mit der alten "VDSF-Ideologie" problemlos vereinbar.



Ein erster Schritt, mit dem sicher nicht nur ich gut leben könnte.

Und täusch Dich mal nicht, es gibt zwar den "Hausgewässerangler", aber auch viele, die viele Gewässer beangeln.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266463

Nicht repräsentativ natürlich, aber sicher ein Anhaltspunkt, wenn da schon 23,5% mehr als 10 Gewässer im Jahr beangeln..


----------



## Nanninga (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

*Die Grundidee ist super, aber sowas geht in Holland und allen anderen Ländern*, *aber niemals in Deutschland, weil es eben typisch Deutschland ist. Schade drum.

Nanninga*|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (2. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> edit:
> Ohne jetzt erst google zu bemühen, weiß jemand, inwieweit es eine ähnliche Regelung mit Thüringen gibt?



guggst du http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/gewaesserfond

Links im Menü dann auf THÜRINGEN und schon ist die "Viola" da |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Entgegen der Aussage eines Diskutanten sind nämlich Poolgewässer nicht grundsätzlich in einem besseren Zustand als Vereinsgewässer. .


Das ist nicht die Frage, ob die Poolgewässer grundsätzlich besser bewirtschaftet wären - es reicht, wenns nicht signifikant schlechter wäre, um dann für Angler Vorteile zu haben.

Wenn man dann mit einer Karte bundesweit angeln könnte..


----------



## Sharpo (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ist ein prima Aprilscherz. Die Angelkarte ist zwar schon etwas vergilbt, aber sonst hätte sich das vielleicht jemand rauskopiert und laminiert.
> 
> Ich habe mich gerade gefragt, was so eine Karte wohl kosten würde und wie viele Leute sich so etwas leisten könnten. Ich jedenfalls hätte nicht die Zeit, in einem Jahr auch nur ein Promille dieser Strecken beangeln zu können. Aber es gibt ja Reisefreaks, die heute am Neckar und morgen an der Schwarzen Elster angeln und übermorgen an der Wesermündung.
> 
> ...



Du meinst so etwas:


http://www.meineangelkarte.de/


----------



## Brotfisch (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Ja, so wie auf dem link könnte man sich das vorstellen. Auf jeden Fall sollte die Vermarktung auch per Internet-Bestellung möglich sein. Ich könnte mir, wie beim Bahnfahren, das Ziel aussuchen, ausdrucken und nur das Benötigte bezahlen.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Frage, ob die Poolgewässer grundsätzlich besser bewirtschaftet wären - es reicht, wenns nicht signifikant schlechter wäre, um dann für Angler Vorteile zu haben.
> 
> Wenn man dann mit einer Karte bundesweit angeln könnte..



Es ergeben sich aber aus meiner Sicht auch aus der Kartenvermarktungsart Konsequenzen für die Bewirtschaftung, die man nicht ganz aus dem Auge verlieren sollte.

 Abgesehen davon frage ich mich, was eine Bundesnetzgewässerkarte denn so kosten würde? Sie müsste ja wenigstens die Vermarktungs- und Bewirtschaftungskosten aller enthaltenen Gewässer erwirtschaften...
 Natürlich weiß ich, dass es sehr reisefreudige Angler gibt. Mein "Hausgewässer" liegt 110 km von meiner Wohnung entfernt und fast öfter noch bin ich an der Ostsee zugange. Dazu kommt dann vielleicht ein wenig Chiemgau und thür. Saale und vielleicht mal der Oberharz. Der Rest ist dann Urlaub im Ausland. Mehr schaffe ich als Berufstätiger nicht. Mehr als fünf, sechs Gewässer habe ich noch in keiner Saison geschafft. Aber selbst wenn es das doppelte wäre, wäre es nur ein winziger Bruchteil der in einer Bundeskarte sinnvollerweise enthaltenen Gewässer, für die ich nichts bezahlen möchte, weil ich sie "im Läwe net" beangele.


----------



## angler1996 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

es wäre doch schon mal ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wenn es für die Ostsee eine Karte gäbe, ähnlich der dänischen Lösung
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Du zahlst ja nicht andere Gewässer mit.

Sondern Du zahlst einfach fürs Angeln in allen Gewässern.
Holland Vispas - 35 Euro Jahr. 3. Rute nen 10er, Boots/Nachtangeln noch nen 10er..

Und auch die Fondgewässer im Osten sind ja nicht teurer als bei uns Vereine mit gerade mal nem Hektarteich.

Klappt doch alles und überall - ausser vielleicht in ganz Teutonien, da sei der Föderalismus vor.....


----------



## angel!andi (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Also ich muss zugeben das mich solche "Zustände" wie hier beschrieben:



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ..... mit den jeweiligen Marken bin ich für alle drei Bundesländer bei 90 Tacken all inclusive.



vor Neid erblassen lassen |bigeyes. 
Ich bin im Moment bei 220 Euro für ca. 30 Hektar Gewässerfläche pro Jahr. Und das ist hier im Süden der Republik noch günstig .

Von Aufnahmegebühren und diverser anderer "Stolpersteine" wie Bennenung eines Bürgen, Vorlage eines polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses usw. um überhaupt in einen Verein, und damit an einen Erlaubnisschein zu kommen will ich noch gar nicht reden.

Da kann man sich dann schon mal wünschen das der Aprilscherz gar keiner gewesen wäre ......!


----------



## Blauzahn (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



angel!andi schrieb:


> Von Aufnahmegebühren und diverser anderer "Stolpersteine" *wie Bennenung eines Bürgen, Vorlage eines polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses usw*. um überhaupt in einen Verein, und damit an einen Erlaubnisschein zu kommen will ich noch gar nicht reden.



#q

Wie (er)halten solche Vereine ihre Gemeinnützigkeit, bei diesen Auflagen?

(kommt sicher gleich jemand, der mir erklärt, wozu man ein poliz.Führungszeugnis und einen Bürgen zum Angeln / bzw. Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein braucht)


----------



## antonio (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

die müssen doch nicht gemeinnützig sein, die abzuführenden steuern werden doch von den mitgliedern bezahlt|wavey:

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



antonio schrieb:


> die müssen doch nicht gemeinnützig sein, die abzuführenden steuern werden doch von den mitgliedern bezahlt|wavey:
> 
> antonio



Haste ooch wieder recht...

Ganz vergessen, dass man mit dem Angeln auch Geld verdienen kann |wavey:


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Ich schwärme ja auch immer wieder über den Luxus der Gewässerfonds welche wir im Osten haben. Aber was das so manche Vereine für ein zwei teilweise winzige Tümpel an Jahresgebühren aufrufen ist teilweise sehr fragwürdig. Aber durch den Zusammenschluss der Verbände sehe ich diesen Luxus den wir noch haben, auch die Flüsse hinab fließen.


----------



## Sharpo (4. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Ich schwärme ja auch immer wieder über den Luxus der Gewässerfonds welche wir im Osten haben. Aber was das so manche Vereine für ein zwei teilweise winzige Tümpel an Jahresgebühren aufrufen ist teilweise sehr fragwürdig. Aber durch den Zusammenschluss der Verbände sehe ich diesen Luxus den wir noch haben, auch die Flüsse hinab fließen.



Liegt auch oftmals am Verpächter und weniger am Angelverein.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Sind halt geschichtlich entstandene Möglichkeiten die euch diese Möglichkeit geben.
Geht halt vorsichtig mit diesem entstandenen Reichtum um, so das Ihr ihn behaltet. Das mag für die Bewirtschaftung ebenso gelten wie für die finanzielle Situation eurer Verbände. 

Man kann die Bedingungen aber auch schwer vergleichen.
In N.R.W leben halt sehr viele Menschen zusammen und es gibt nicht so viel Wasserfläche.
Da regelt die Nachfrage dann den Preis, den ein Eigentümer erhält.
 Wenn da dann an einem kleinen Baggersee, zig Angler leckere Fische fangen wollen, reicht natürlich die Produktivität kaum aus.
Dann könnte man vermuten das man Nachbessert.

Wenn der Eigentümer/Entscheidungsträger die öffentliche Hand ist und kaum zusätzliche Nachfrage besteht, wird's halt günstig.:q
 Wenn weniger Angler dort sind, wird man auch nicht so wild besetzen, was dann weiteres Geld spart.


----------



## Norman B. (4. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Entgegen der Aussage eines Diskutanten sind nämlich Poolgewässer nicht grundsätzlich in einem besseren Zustand als Vereinsgewässer.


Man kann nicht alle Gewässer kennen, aber ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren schon unzählige Poolgewässer und auch einige Vereinsgewässer befischt und ich würde IMMER ein Poolgewässer den Vereinsgewässern vorziehen nur leider habe ich nicht immer die Möglichkeit dazu.
Natürlich sind einige der Seen in Poolgewässern schlechter besetzt als manche Vereinsteiche. Aber was ist so schlimm daran? Die Besatzpolitik der Vereine könnte sich sogar ein Beispiel daran nehmen wie guter Besatz funktioniert. Ein See muss nicht überquellen vor Fisch, doch bei einigen Vereien scheint es zum guten Ruf zu gehören, den Mitgliedern gehörig Schlachtefisch zu liefern.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Ein See muss nicht überquellen vor Fisch, doch bei einigen Vereien scheint es zum guten Ruf zu gehören, den Mitgliedern gehörig Schlachtefisch zu liefern.


 #6


 Auch da zweierlei Betrachtungen durch Angler, was das Ziel sein sollte.

 Teilweise sind es lediglich Angelteiche, die ähnlich geführt werden wie die gewerblichen Angelteiche (umgangssprachlich Forellenpuff´s.)
 Was ein Wunder, das sie dann bei Behörden auch nur ähnlich wahrgenommen werden.
 Bezahlteiche halt, wo Forellen, Brachsen, Wels, Stör und Zander massenhaft reingeschmissen werden.

 Dann gibt es auch Fischereivereine die  eigentlich Fischzucht betreiben und wo mit der Angel geerntet wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



> Ich bin im Moment bei 220 Euro für ca. 30 Hektar Gewässerfläche  pro Jahr. Und das ist hier im Süden der Republik noch günstig .
> 
> Von Aufnahmegebühren und diverser anderer "Stolpersteine" wie Bennenung  eines Bürgen, Vorlage eines polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses usw. um  überhaupt in einen Verein, und damit an einen Erlaubnisschein zu kommen  will ich noch gar nicht reden.


Kenn ich alles, komme auch aus dem Süden. Ist hier quasi ganz normal. Geht z. T. auch noch teurer und noch stierer bei noch weniger Gesamt-Wasserfläche.

Aber  dennoch haben hiesige Vereine lange Wartelisten (da kommt man z. T. nur  rein, wenn einer stirbt), die Leute bezahlen die Gebühren trotzdem und  geben sich alle möglichen Gängelungen - die Anglerzahlen am Wasser sind  dennoch ungebrochen hoch.

Wenns da auch noch ne flächendeckende "Jedermann-Allgemeinkarte"  für umgerechnet extrem wenig Kohle gäbe, wäre der ohnehin schon sehr hohe Angeldruck wohl gar nicht mehr  auszuhalten. Denn da ist schon mit Leuten aus der näheren Umgebung alles mehr  als gerammelt voll.

Das staut sich in den Morgen- und  Abendstunden sowieso schon extrem, da Nachtangeln verboten ist und man  tagsüber aufgrund der Touri- und Tretboot-Invasion im Prinzip nicht  angeln kann. Da könnte man gleich seine Rute in nem öffentlichen Freibad auswerfen - mit so ziemlich demselben Ergebnis in puncto Ärger und Nixfang.

Somit  muss man sich - wenn man halbwegs was fangen und halbwegs seine Ruhe  haben will - gezwungenermaßen auf recht kleine Zeitfenster beschränken.

Diese  Zeitfenster werden einem z. T.auch noch regelungsmäßig aufgezwungen (z.  B. samstags nur Angeln von 6 bis 12, sonntags nur von 6 bis 11).

Und  da findet sich dann natürlich auf engstem Raum alles ein, was eine Rute  sein Eigen nennt. Konflikte vorprogrammiert - bei so wenig Platz ist  sehr große Rücksichtnahme erforderlich, damit jeder einigermaßen zurande  kommt. 

Aber Rücksichtnahme ist leider nicht jedermanns Sache -  da reichen bereits zwei Leute, die meinen, auf Grund quer über den  ganzen Tümpel angeln zu müssen (wodurch sie die übrigen 10 fast komplett  lahmlegen) und vor allem jeden Spinnfischer per se als Feind betrachten  (sowie natürlich schon mal prophylaktisch beim Vorbeilaufen anmotzen,  ja auf die Karpfenschnüre aufzupassen).

Nicht gerade gut für ne  freundliche und kameradschaftliche Stimmung am Wasser - man latscht sich  einfach zu sehr auf den Füßen rum und kann quasi nicht flüchten bzw.  ausweichen. Da tut jeder Egoist, der sich nach Belieben rücksichtlos  ausbreitet, besonders weh.

Für einen anständigen See, der diesen  Namen auch verdient, ist eine Anfahrt von mindestens 1,5-2 Std.  (einfache Strecke) erforderlich. 

Bei straffem Arbeits- und  Zeitplan schlichtweg nicht machbar, wenn man auch zwischendurch mal ne  Runde spontan in der näheren Umgebung ans Wasser will (bzw. die eigene  Zeit nur dies zulässt) und nicht nur zwangsweise Mega-Ausflüge  unternehmen.

Da heißt es einfach "friss oder stirb".

Abgesehen  davon gibt es hier bis auf ein paar Bäche keinerlei natürliche Gewässer  - nur kleine, aufgestaute Sumpftümpel plus ein paar noch kleinere,  selbst gegrabene Minilöcher.

"Die Natur gehört allen" - da frage ich mich hier eher ganz massiv "welche Natur?"

So  ne "Allgemeinkarte" kann IMO nur in Gegenden funzen, deren Gewässer  sich aufgrund von Anzahl und Größe überhaupt für ne Jedermann-Nutzung  eignen.

Andernfalls wird der Angeldruck IMO schlichtweg untragbar  bzw. halbwegs normales Angeln ist dann aufgrund von noch weniger Platz  zwischen den Anglern gar nicht mehr richtig machbar, wenn dann NOCH MEHR  Leute vor allem am WE (hier darf zudem z. T. nur am WE geangelt werden, das auch nur von Juni bis September) von überall her einfallen (weils sie es dann nach Belieben  dürfen und können).

Ich glaube, in diesem Fall würde es hier bei  uns erst recht anglerintern "Murder & Deathslayer" geben - die  bisherigen Kapazitäten halte ich bereits jetzt schon für stark  überlastet.

Friede, Freude, Rücksichtnahme ist einfach nur Sozialromantik bzw. ne schöne Illusion, wenn menschliche Massentierhaltung schon am Ufer stattfindet. 

So sieht die Realität hier größtenteils leider ganz anders aus - bei vielen  ist ein anderer Angler hier leider einfach von vorn herein nur ein  Konkurrent um Platz, Fisch und Möglichkeiten zum ungehinderten  Fangmethoden-Ego-Ausleben. Leider Konkurrenzdenken pur.

Dementsprechend  geht es zu - insbesondere, wenn die Gehirnkapazität offenbar nicht ausreicht, um  zu realisieren, dass extrem platzintensive und völlig unreflektiert von Videos  abgekupferte Großgewässer-Methoden an Minitümpeln nicht unbedingt  angebracht sind, wenn andere Leute da gleichzeitig auch noch angeln  möchten.

In so einem in jeglicher Hinsicht vollgeballerten Naherholungsraum hilft quasi nur, bei Mega-Sauwetter loszuziehen, um möglichst wenig Touris und andere Angler zu treffen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Natürlich sind einige der Seen in Poolgewässern schlechter besetzt als manche Vereinsteiche. Aber was ist so schlimm daran? Die Besatzpolitik der Vereine könnte sich sogar ein Beispiel daran nehmen wie guter Besatz funktioniert. Ein See muss nicht überquellen vor Fisch, doch bei einigen Vereien scheint es zum guten Ruf zu gehören, den Mitgliedern gehörig Schlachtefisch zu liefern.



Die Poolgewässer Sachsens, die ich kenne, sind hinsichtlich Besatz schlichtweg in erbärmlichem Zustand. Und das in Gegenden, die durchaus als dünn besiedelt gelten. 
 Es genügen halt wenige "Powerangler", um Bestände ohne Regulierung und Kontrolle an die Wand zu fahren.

 Den Vereinen schlechte Besatzpolitik vorzuwerfen spricht schlichtweg von Ahnungslosigkeit. Ohne entsprechenden Besatz wären die Gewässer in den Ballungsgebieten ganz einfach leergefischt. Und da spreche ich nicht von Karpfen, , sondern von den einheimischen Arten.

 Mein Verein hat Rotaugen und Rotfedern ganzjährig unter Schutz gestellt, weil die Entnahme seitens einiger Vereinsmitglieder (politisch korrekt lasse ich deren Herkunft hier mal weg) den Bestand in den Flüssen merklich gesenkt hat.
 Selbst mit Entnahmelimit von 1 Raubfisch pro Woche wären die Flüsse hier ohne Besatz faktisch hecht- und zanderfrei.
 Das sind nur Beispiele. Man kann die Liste um Forelle, Aal etc. erweitern. 

 Natürlich will ein Angler, der pro Jahr 200 und mehr Euro zahlt, entsprechend fangen. Über das Tierschutzgesetz, Fischereigesetze und die Rücksetz-Problematik brauchen wir dabei gar nicht sprechen.

 Es gibt eine Alternative: Man kann das Angeln zu genau so einer elitären Angelegenheit machen wie die Jagd.

 Dass all diese Probleme in Regionen wie Meck-Pomm nicht auftreten, ist selbsterklärend. Das Verhältnis Mensch zu Wasserfläche macht's.


----------



## antonio (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

bischen einseitig gedacht oder?

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



antonio schrieb:


> bischen einseitig gedacht oder?
> 
> antonio



Was genau?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Man kann die Bedingungen aber auch schwer vergleichen.
> Da regelt die Nachfrage dann den Preis, den ein Eigentümer erhält.


 
Es ist sicherlich schwieig die Verhältnisse zwischen den Poolgewässern in einigen DAV Ländern. Da es in dem Falle ja um ganz andere Besitzverhältnisse regeln und aufgrund dessen, dass an der Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer in dem Fall nur der Verband verdient und somit auf die Vielzahl der Gewässer nur wenige relevante Besitzer kommen, kann es überhaupt nur zu diesem Angebot kommen. Denn auch hier regelt wie von dir beschrieben die Nachfrage den Preis.  




Norman B. schrieb:


> Man kann nicht alle Gewässer kennen, aber ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren schon unzählige Poolgewässer und auch einige Vereinsgewässer befischt und ich würde IMMER ein Poolgewässer den Vereinsgewässern vorziehen nur leider habe ich nicht immer die Möglichkeit dazu.
> Natürlich sind einige der Seen in Poolgewässern schlechter besetzt als manche Vereinsteiche. Aber was ist so schlimm daran? Die Besatzpolitik der Vereine könnte sich sogar ein Beispiel daran nehmen wie guter Besatz funktioniert. Ein See muss nicht überquellen vor Fisch, doch bei einigen Vereien scheint es zum guten Ruf zu gehören, den Mitgliedern gehörig Schlachtefisch zu liefern.


 
ICh fische selber sowohl in Ost wie west und teilweise weit ab von irgendwelchen Gewässerfonds, wo schon bei Tageskarten zu utopischen Preisen verkauft werden, wobei zu den Preisen teilweise meine Jahreskarte bezahlt bekomme. Und der Besatz dieser Gewässer ist nicht unbedingt besser oder schlechter als der von Poolgewässern. 

Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der Angler der umbedingt zweistellige Stückzahlen an Hechten, Zandern oder ähnlichen benötigt. 
Wer bei seinem Ausflug einen Fisch fangen muss um sich entweder (wie in den Gestzmäßigkeiten vorgesehen) sich davon zu ernähren oder die unbedingt für sein Ego benötigt. Hat in vielen Privat oder durch einen Verein bewirtschafteten Gewässern oft aufgrund des regelmäßigeren Besatzes bessere Möglichkeiten. Wer aber ehr ein nicht überfischtes und nicht so stark besetztes Gewässer ncith verabscheut, ist damit auch nicht schlecht dran. 



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Auch da zweierlei Betrachtungen durch Angler, was das Ziel sein sollte.
> 
> Teilweise sind es lediglich Angelteiche, die ähnlich geführt werden wie die gewerblichen Angelteiche (umgangssprachlich Forellenpuff´s.)
> Was ein Wunder, das sie dann bei Behörden auch nur ähnlich wahrgenommen werden.
> ...


 
Ich empfinde das als einen guten und gesunden vergleich wird gehen Angeln und führen damit respektive eine Form der Jagd aus. Was naturgemäß weit weg von einem überbesetzten GEwässer ist in dem man fast Fische ernten kann. 


Und ob die Bestazmaßnahmen so mancher Verein und Besitzer anbetriftt ist dieser teilweise schon recht fraglich. 

Eine Idealform wird es nicht geben. Denn so geteilt die Anglerschaft ist, so getielt ist auch die Ansicht zur idealen Bewirtschaftung.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Klarer Einspruch (Euer Ehren)



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> .....dass an der Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer in dem Fall nur der Verband verdient und somit auf die Vielzahl der Gewässer nur wenige relevante Besitzer kommen....



Ein Verband hat NICHTS an den Gewässern zu verdienen,er hat sie (bsp. Gewässerpool Ost), als Regio- / Dach- / Vereinsverband seinen zahlenden Mitgliedern - den Vereinen und Anglern - zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Er pachtet, verwaltet und bewirtschaftet mit dem Geld seiner Beitragszahler.


----------



## antonio (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*

Zitat:"Denn auch hier regelt wie von dir beschrieben die Nachfrage den Preis."

angebot *und* nachfrage regeln den preis 
man kann das angebot auch künstlich verknappen und dies wird eben auch öfter getan.

antonio


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Klarer Einspruch (Euer Ehren)
> 
> Ein Verband hat NICHTS an den Gewässern zu verdienen,er hat sie (bsp. Gewässerpool Ost), als Regio- / Dach- / Vereinsverband seinen zahlenden Mitgliedern - den Vereinen und Anglern - zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> Er pachtet, verwaltet und bewirtschaftet mit dem Geld seiner Beitragszahler.


 
Uuiii, ich bin aber nicht vor Gericht und trag derzeit auch keine schwarze Kleidung.

Natürlich ist eine Verband nicht dazu da einen wirtschaftlichen Gewinn erzielen. Dennoch muss auch der Transparent seiner Mitglieder gegenüber eine Wirtschaftlichkeit erzielen. 
Aber es besteht halt doch der Unterschied, dass hier nur einer der Dachverband, ein "finanzeilles" interesse hat. Und sich dies aufgrund der Masse an Gewässer einfach im Preis, aufgrund des sich bildenden Durschnitts streut. Denn es gibt in jedem Pool sowohl Gewässer mit einer hohen Attraktivität, welche bei einer privaten Bewirtschaftung ein höheres finanzielles Potential besitzen, als auch unaktraktivere Gewässer, welches natürlich eine fianziell geringeren Wert hat. Und somit haben wir einen Durchschnitt, welcher dann den Verbandsbeitrag für das Jahr erstellt.  



antonio schrieb:


> Zitat:"Denn auch hier regelt wie von dir beschrieben die Nachfrage den Preis."
> 
> Angebot *und* Nachfrage regeln den Preis,
> man kann das Angebot auch künstlich verknappen und dies wird eben auch öfter getan.


 
Natürlich ist bei einigen Gewässern eine künstliche Verknappung realisiert. Dies hat für Verpächter und Vereine natürlich einen finanziell positiven Aspekt. Was dann an so manchem Gewässer noch weiterführend mit, teilweise sinnfreien Gängelungen verbunden wird. 

Es gäbe sudn gibt sicherlich auch Gewässer wo sich dies, aufgrund des Bestandsschutzes durchführen ließe. Aber in so einigen Gewässer wo ich diese Praxis erlebt habe, ist dies eher eine Scheinargumentation.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Er pachtet, verwaltet und bewirtschaftet mit dem *Geld *seiner Beitragszahler.



Und was er "über" hat versteckt er vor der Steuer.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Und was er "über" hat versteckt er vor der Steuer.



Dann geh zum FA und zeige es an, wenn du ausreichend Beweise hast.


----------



## antonio (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist bei einigen Gewässern eine künstliche Verknappung realisiert. Dies hat für Verpächter und Vereine natürlich einen finanziell positiven Aspekt. Was dann an so manchem Gewässer noch weiterführend mit, teilweise sinnfreien Gängelungen verbunden wird



mit künstlicher verknappung meine ich wartelisten in vereinen, haarsträubende aufnahmebedingungen etc.
dies hat oftmals nichts mit gewässerknappheit zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



antonio schrieb:


> mit künstlicher verknappung meine ich wartelisten in vereinen, haarsträubende aufnahmebedingungen etc.
> dies hat oftmals nichts mit gewässerknappheit zu tun.


 
Ich hatte schon im Hinterkopf was du meintest. 
Aber genau die von dir dargestellte künstliche Verknappung, ist nur bei Gewässern möglich welche in rein privater Hand von Verpächtern und Vereinen sind.

Ich möchte diese Form der Bewirtschaftung nicht unbedingt vertäufeln, sie kann durchaus auch Ihre guten Seiten entwicklen und haben. Allerdings treibt es teilweise unmenschliche Züge, welche auch mit künstlicher Verknappung einhergehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 1 Karte kaufen - Deutschlandweit angeln*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon im Hinterkopf was du meintest.
> *Aber genau die von dir dargestellte künstliche Verknappung, ist nur bei Gewässern möglich welche in rein privater Hand von Verpächtern und Vereinen sind.
> *
> Ich möchte diese Form der Bewirtschaftung nicht unbedingt vertäufeln, sie kann durchaus auch Ihre guten Seiten entwicklen und haben. Allerdings treibt es teilweise unmenschliche Züge, welche auch mit künstlicher Verknappung einhergehen.



Dieses Statement ist bzgl. Bayern z.B. nicht korrekt. Hier muss die Anzahl Erlaubnisscheine, die ein Verein an seine Mitglieder ausgibt oder als Tageskarten verkauft, beim Amt beantragt werden. Die erlaubte Anzahl richtet sich dabei nach der Leistungsfähigkeit der verfügbaren Gewässer. Dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, welchen Eigentumsverhältnissen die betreffenden Gewässer unterliegen.

 Aus dieser Maximalanzahl ergeben sich dann auch die Aufnahmestopps und Wartelisten. Siehe z.B. hier:
http://www.fischereiverein-forchheim.de/mitglied-werden/

 Aufgrund dieser rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen wäre es übrigens in Bayern gar nicht möglich, Poolgewässer einzurichten, da dann keine Kontrolle der maximal zulässigen Anzahl Erlaubnisscheininhaber für die betreffenden Gewässer mehr möglich wäre.


----------

